# Clomid and Birmingham Womens Hospital



## Mrs M 79 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls,

First time on here!! TTC 8 months PCOS and irregular ladies times.

Is anyone Under BWH and on Clomid? If so are you having follicle tracking or bloods? I was put on Clomid 50mg yesterday but not given any mechanism to see if Clomid is working. OPK's don't work for me.

I asked my own GP and she refused saying that it is a specialist blood test that GP's are npt allowed to do. She suggested I write to my consultant but I just wanted to get some other opinions first.

Cheers


Jules xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Jules and welcome to Fertility Friends and the Clomid girls 

I am not sure who is under Birmingham hosp off the top of my head, but I will leave the following links to the newbies board (for intros and basic website info) and the counties threads so you can chat to local girls

If you have any questions, just ask  also come in and join the general chit chat's, we are a mad bunch of girls tho   

Shelley Xxxx

Introductions/Starting out
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Counties
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

I'm not at Birmingham Women's Hospital but just wanted to say, I may not be medically qualified but your GP is talking utter rubbish !! (Sorry  )

The test to check whether you ovulate or not (naturally or on clomid) is a progesterone blood test and this is a very standard blood test that GPs are more than capable of requesting...most definitely not a "specialist" blood test  The problem is, GPs are just that...."General Practitioners" and don't have expert fertility knowledge.

Progesterone is usually tested on cycle day (cd) 21 but this assumes you ovulated on cd 14 so ideally try to get it tested at 7 days past ovulation (dpo)...this can show whether you've released an egg ie ovulation.

I would either try to see a different GP at your surgery and ask for a progesterone blood test o alternatively speak with the consultant that is prescribing you the clomid.

It's great that you're being prescribed clomid so quickly and fingers crossed you won't have to be taking it for too much longer.

Why don't you tell us a little bit more about yourself....the Introductions board is always a great place to give us a little bit of background and more info and then you can get to "chat" with other new members...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

